# Vandy Vape Pulse 2 Panels



## vaalboy (4/2/21)

Anyone got stock of replacement panels for the Pulse II sqonk mod?


----------



## YzeOne (24/11/21)

Bump


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/11/21)

Maybe Bearded Viking Customs can make you a set, with enough demand they might even add it to their existing stock list.


----------



## YzeOne (24/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Maybe Bearded Viking Customs can make you a set, with enough demand they might even add it to their existing stock list.



Probably be cheaper to buy a new mod


----------



## Paul33 (24/11/21)

I’ve heard rumours that there will be pulse V2 panels coming to the obey robot store at some stage in the future.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

